
Push Them Hard Enough and the Productive Class Will Opt Out of Servitude - devsmt
https://www.oftwominds.com/blogapr19/productive-class4-19.html
======
vannevar
This is a great argument in favor of higher taxes on large enterprises and
wealthy individuals. Small businesses aren't being victimized by government,
they're being victimized by large companies that compete with them for
customers and resources, and that offload their real costs on the public, all
while shirking the taxes that would pay for infrastructure like public
healthcare and transportation, and eliminate much of the burden on small-to-
medium businesses.

------
helen___keller
>My partner and I had a ready response when employees hinted that we must be
raking in big bucks: here's the keys to the front door, payday is on Friday.
That shut them up in short order because they could see we meant it: it's all
yours, including meeting payroll in a bad month out of your own pocket.

Gee with a management style like this I can't imagine why the author is
struggling to turn a profit

------
mancerayder
I was interested until the article kept writing "Tax Donkeys" repeatedly. No
mention of private healthcare costs, either, eh?

------
mcphage
They might—but someone will replace them. As long as there are needs going
unmet, there’s money to be had, and people willing to believe they’ve got it
figured out. That’s why industries like game dev are so shitty—no shortage of
people who want in.

------
meuk
I really don't think these are valid complaints. First, if you work for a boss
there's always a big overhead you pay (for your boss, HR, the company
building, trips for management and senior coworkers, etc). Second (correct me
if I'm wrong!), I think the USA is one of the places where the government
taxes for entrepreneurs are quite low, compared to many other developed
countries.

------
purplezooey
Haha. "Multiple of base year" on the y axis, starting with 1950 when
industrial output was very large, and the cold war (responsible for much of
the public increase) was just getting started? Nice try. Business owners need
to stop voting up so many extreme idealogues, that's the problem.

------
axilmar
The State is also using the private sector for building up its services and
infrastructure, and therefore whatever increased costs the State has usually
come from the private sector, which overprices its products/services when the
customer is the State. The State doesn't mind paying more than what the market
pays because it's not their money after all, it's the tax payers' money.

Perhaps the above conclusion is not totally valid in USA, but parts of it are,
and parts of it are also valid for various states across the globe.

Isn't it time to rethnink everything? perhaps stop with taxation altogether,
and fund public services with their own currency? and maybe put some time
limits that the new currency is valid in order to avoid inflation?

I don't know if the above will work, but it could be on the right track.

